# Tackle bags



## new2theflats

What’s your favorite tackle bag for both flies and artificial lures?


----------



## Smackdaddy53

I have 2 of them. Great for the money! 

https://www.igloocoolers.com/products/marine-ultra-tacklebox-40-can-cooler-bag


----------



## lemaymiami

Have never found a tackle bag (or box) that was perfectly dry in all conditions... so I long ago switched to small coolers that I keep a flexible 1/4" grid in the bottom of (don't know the name of the grid work - believe it's a product sold to sailboaters... Mine was just a piece of surplus found on a dusty shelf at Sailorman in Ft. Lauderdale...). 3700 size Plano (or other make) boxes for lures, Ziplock plastic bags for flies in plastic sleeves...


Hope this helps, believe I've got a pic somewhere -I'll post it here if I can find it...


----------



## new2theflats

Hadn’t even thought of looking at Igloo, and clever to just use a regular cooler with an attached non-slip bottom. Thanks.

Just to elaborate on my situation, since I’m essentially a gypsy currently (staying in a condo in PCB FL till mid-Feb) everything has to come out of the boat at the end of the day and hauled back to the room. So something with a shoulder strap would be nice but probably not critical. Staying dry is- already have enough to wash or rinse off each day. ;-)


----------



## karstopo

https://www.walmart.com/ip/William-...g-Gear-Travel-Boat-Bag-Sonic-Welded/162530821

This one has worked for a few seasons. Keeps things dry from salt spray and rain. I use smaller Plano type boxes purchased separately within for individual lures and flies.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

new2theflats said:


> Hadn’t even thought of looking at Igloo, and clever to just use a regular cooler with an attached non-slip bottom. Thanks.
> 
> Just to elaborate on my situation, since I’m essentially a gypsy currently (staying in a condo in PCB FL till mid-Feb) everything has to come out of the boat at the end of the day and hauled back to the room. So something with a shoulder strap would be nice but probably not critical. Staying dry is- already have enough to wash or rinse off each day. ;-)


This one is actually designed for it! The tackle box is the perfect size for jigheads and if you remove it two standard sized fly boxes fit perfectly in the front zipper. 
As far as waterproof- I put my keys, phone and wallet in the side zipper and they never get wet from waves or rain.


----------



## Zika

I've been using a Gill laptop computer bag for several years now. Made with Cordura nylon, it's water-resistant, not water-proof. It lays fairly flat in the forward bow compartment.

The zippered pocket on the flap holds pliers, leader spool, TM and PP remotes, sunglasses cloth and a hook file. Inner divided section holds a Plano box of lures, a couple fly boxes and a soft-plastic lure binder. It's also has slots for scissors, leader and pocket with flap for a handheld GPS. Came with a shoulder strap, but I don't normally use it. 

Try to keep things simple and this has worked well for that purpose.


----------



## lemaymiami

For New2... that grid I was speaking about goes inside the cooler. It’s only function is to keep any water that does get into the cooler away from the tackle. When you’re fishing day after day in all kinds of conditions that’s pretty important.

Sorry I wasn’t very clear.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

lemaymiami said:


> For New2... that grid I was speaking about goes inside the cooler. It’s only function is to keep any water that does get into the cooler away from the tackle. When you’re fishing day after day in all kinds of conditions that’s pretty important.
> 
> Sorry I wasn’t very clear.


DriDek?


----------



## Zika

Here's an alternative to the DriDek squares:

https://www.duragrid.com

Cheaper and just as durable.


----------



## topnative2

Zika said:


> Here's an alternative to the DriDek squares:
> 
> https://www.duragrid.com
> 
> Cheaper and just as durable.


dri-dek is a little thicker(higher)


----------



## Zika

Thanks. Good to know.


----------



## topnative2

Zika said:


> Thanks. Good to know.


best price is from the manufacturer


----------



## Rookiemistake

https://www.sportsmans.com/fishing-...MIurmFqYeV5gIVDniGCh0XkA7MEAQYASABEgKC4PD_BwE

i use this holds a ton and fits in my beavertail osprey release well fine waterproof as well had mine for 2 years now its a great bag. Not too small not too big
Heres a review :https://www.saltstrong.com/articles/bw-sports-waterproof-tackle-bag-review/


----------



## Guest

new2theflats said:


> What’s your favorite tackle bag for both flies and artificial lures?


I use the 13 qt. dry box/cooler from Engel. You can use them as coolers or as a storage box for gear. I use several as the smaller size makes it easy to stow.


----------



## jay.bush1434

For conventional tackle, I use a Lews boat bag with Plano boxes for the tackle. For flies, I use Cliff Bugger and MFC large boxes


----------



## SomaliPirate

mike_parker said:


> I use the 13 qt. dry box/cooler from Engel. You can use them as coolers or as a storage box for gear. I use several as the smaller size makes it easy to stow.


It also makes a good lunch box cooler if you bring a shit ton of food to work like I do.


----------



## Tailwaters

https://www.westmarine.com/buy/plano--deep-dry-storage-marine-box--1997253?recordNum=1

I use one of these and got some small tackle trays/boxes to put it in. Never have to worry about getting it wet or crushing it. Have a small one for inshore and a large one for my offshore tackle.


----------



## Snakesurf

I got this on sale. https://duranglers.com/product/fishpond-ice-storm-soft-cooler/
Big enough to put some some rain gear in and keeps your stuff dry.


----------



## Dajk

new2theflats said:


> What’s your favorite tackle bag for both flies and artificial lures?


I use plano clear plastic boxes, i drill them full of holes so i can dunk the whole thing in a 5gal bu CV ket full off fresh water when i get back, for my lures that is.


----------



## slikvik77

I’m actually using a Husky tool bag. Extremely durable, spacious and stays surprisingly dry. You can get it at your local Home Depot for $30 bucks


----------



## Buffalo Bob

Zika said:


> I've been using a Gill laptop computer bag for several years now. Made with Cordura nylon, it's water-resistant, not water-proof. It lays fairly flat in the forward bow compartment.
> 
> The zippered pocket on the flap holds pliers, leader spool, TM and PP remotes, sunglasses cloth and a hook file. Inner divided section holds a Plano box of lures, a couple fly boxes and a soft-plastic lure binder. It's also has slots for scissors, leader and pocket with flap for a handheld GPS. Came with a shoulder strap, but I don't normally use it.
> 
> Try to keep things simple and this has worked well for that purpose.
> 
> View attachment 104104
> View attachment 104106


You keep amazing me with all the products you know about and where to find reputable items & save a $! ...... Keep them coming! Good info.


----------



## Dajk

Like i said, i use plastic boxes full of holes that i drill myself, swish them in a bucket of tap water to get the salt off. I dont try to keep lures dry, i mean they get wet when i use mine, just keep the salt off..thats just the way i think.


----------



## SymmFish

I went with a Plano Guide Series after having a small Simms and have really liked it. Good storage that is accessible, stays dry and has done well in the saltwater environment. 
https://www.academy.com/shop/pdp/pl...VjIbACh0U1QjGEAQYAyABEgKnZfD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## new2theflats

Thanks for all the ideas guys. I actually put my hands on the ones that were commercially available. I was near pulling the trigger when I stumbled on a video where a guide mentioned using the Simms Dry Creek Z Fishing Hip Pack so he not only had tackle on hand in the boat but also while wading away from the boat (which I do as well). They are waterproof so can be rinsed off. Just got it today.

https://www.simmsfishing.com/shop/gear/packs/dry-creek-z-hip-pack-s18


----------



## Snakesurf

I have a bag like that for my fly fishing stuff but I do not like anything around the waist because it will always be in the water. I have this sling that goes around your shoulder and it keeps stuff really dry and has a lot of loops and stuff to hang things off it.
https://www.reelflyrod.com/fishpond-thunderhead-submersible-sling.html


----------



## Capnredfish

I use a battery box. Sits in the hatch and never gets pulled out. Reach in an grab item. Hooks and leader or lures for the day are in a small container. As is all the other needed items for a day out. Stays on the boat 24/7. Only use a bag when I don’t take my boat.


----------



## fjmaverick

SymmFish said:


> I went with a Plano Guide Series after having a small Simms and have really liked it. Good storage that is accessible, stays dry and has done well in the saltwater environment.
> https://www.academy.com/shop/pdp/pl...VjIbACh0U1QjGEAQYAyABEgKnZfD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds


Same here
Hard bottom is where it's at


----------



## Pole Position

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I have 2 of them. Great for the money!
> https://www.igloocoolers.com/products/marine-ultra-tacklebox-40-can-cooler-bag



fwiw, Overtons has these for < $25.00. I bought 3 and the shipping was < than $6.00

https://www.overtons.com/igloo-mari...MI2LzV3se15gIVI4VaBR1SwgUUEAQYBSABEgKBNvD_BwE


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Pole Position said:


> fwiw, Overtons has these for < $25.00.
> 
> https://www.overtons.com/igloo-mari...MI2LzV3se15gIVI4VaBR1SwgUUEAQYBSABEgKBNvD_BwE


Plus 15% off! Better grab them while you can. It’s not the grey and teal but whatever!


----------



## Big Fish

I started using a "gardening bag" because I was tired of zippers always corroding. They don't have zippers, have a huge center space and a ton of pockets on the side. Been working well for me.


----------



## Half Shell

In the past:
- Bass Pro waterproof bags. Waterproof but pain in the ass to use.
- Yeti Loadout bucket. easy to clean but round shape is not ideal for Plano boxes. The tray and tool belt are good but they need a square bucket or a Tool belt to fit their now gear box.
- Orvis Gale Force boat bag. Good, has lasted 4 years and still works great; no external storage for pliers, fish grips, etc though so it tends to get messy after awhile.

Now: Husky Pro "Mobile Office". http://toolsinaction.com/husky-mobile-office-review/. Just got it, we will see how it works. I'm thinkng of cuttin out the interior dividers. Has hard bottom and semi-rifid sides and top. Top has arecessed lip so if you lay something on it it doesn's slide off, unlike the Orivs bag.

I do 3 types of fishing.. inshore, reef, and offshore. I'm thinking of using one the small Husky tool bags for things that go on at least 2 or more the trips... pliers, bait knife, braid scissors, small weights, small hooks, circle hooks, leader, etc. Then just grab the box of trolling gear, bottom fishing gear, or inshore lures depending on the day.


----------



## jmrodandgun




----------



## Charles J. Foschini

new2theflats said:


> Hadn’t even thought of looking at Igloo, and clever to just use a regular cooler with an attached non-slip bottom. Thanks.
> 
> Just to elaborate on my situation, since I’m essentially a gypsy currently (staying in a condo in PCB FL till mid-Feb) everything has to come out of the boat at the end of the day and hauled back to the room. So something with a shoulder strap would be nice but probably not critical. Staying dry is- already have enough to wash or rinse off each day. ;-)


I use (I am on my second after a decade) the Patagonia Black Hole duffle bag. I found it to be expensive but lasted forever. I am a minimilist on the water but do fish fly, spin, bait and plug interchangeably and found that for a days fishing with a buddy I can get it al in, and if I am fishing with a guide I have one bag with all my gear. That said the igloo idea above seems brilliant and is a lot less expensive. I'd give it a try if you on a budget and still do a comparison if your not.


----------



## kjnengr

jmrodandgun said:


>



I always did like a Benchmade man.


----------



## topnative2

I went to wally and bought a plastic box and tossed the bag. I kept a small bag, I got for free w/ a subscription, to use when I fish on a friends boat.

still jones-en!


----------

